# Give a vote for Mỹ Tho _ Tien Giang, Vietnam.



## minaminumimi (Jun 27, 2011)

Mỹ Tho pronunciation is the capital city and municipality of Tiền Giang Province, located in the Mekong Delta region of southern Vietnam.
Mỹ Tho is famous for its noodle soup Hu Tieu My Tho, (more common in South Vietnam is Hu Tieu Nam Vang - literally Hu Tieu Phnom Penh Style). Hu Tieu My Tho is typically a clear pork broth with rice vermicelli and wheat flour noodles (mi) combined. Sliced pork, meaty pork bones, offal such as intestines, liver, and heart and fresh shrimp, and possibly deep fried wonton. The soup is then garnished by the diner to the individual taste with salad leaves, garlic chives, beans sprouts, lime, fresh chili, soy sauce, and vinegar. The noodles can be served dry with the soup on the side, or as a noodle soup.
Also famous in My Tho is Bo Vien or beef balls. There are very busy stalls near the My Tho market that serve only Bo Vien in beef broth or with Hu Tieu noodle. It is eaten with very hot chili sauce (tuong ot).
As the regional capital My Tho is the main market dealing in all the produce from the region as well as fish and seafood from My Tho's large ocean-going fishing fleet. The very large and exuberant market is one of South Vietnam's biggest sources for dried fish and other dried seafood products such as Kho Muc (dried squid). At night the market is dedicated to the dealing and sorting of Mekong River fish, particularly catfish for Ho Chi Minh City's wholesale markets. Produce, especially fruit and vegetables, is delivered by boat directly to the market.
It is a popular starting point for tourists to take a boat trip on the Mekong River.


----------



## minaminumimi (Jun 27, 2011)

Vĩnh Tràng pagoda
















Rạch Miễu bridge








Mỹ Thuận bridge








Chơ Gạo








Houses beside river.


----------



## minaminumimi (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## minaminumimi (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## minaminumimi (Jun 27, 2011)

Travel to My Tho, you'll feel like living in the 17 century.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Great photos of this beautiful town but please provide the source or the photographers names of the pictures. Direct links to those photos web pages would be appreciated. This thread will be closed if you can't meet the forums photo rules in the next 2 days.


----------



## minaminumimi (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm new member, I don't know that rules. Some photos are mine.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

welcome to our forum!

here are two links that would help you about the rules of posting photos. Send me a PM if you have more question.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1319125

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1359707


----------



## minaminumimi (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you very much, I'm reading them.


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Cool pics. Thanks for the sharing. kay:


----------



## minaminumimi (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for your votes. I'm very happy.
By mattvn








By marhas1








By TorErikP


----------



## minaminumimi (Jun 27, 2011)

My Tho's really the 17 century city.
By Lance & Cromwell


----------



## minaminumimi (Jun 27, 2011)

Looking sunrise
By Lance & Cromwell


----------



## minaminumimi (Jun 27, 2011)

After reflecting for a while, I chose 10/10.

























Thanks for reading.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The way you post flickr photos is wrong. Here is a video clip will show you step by step of how to post flickr photos. Hopefully, it will help you.


----------

